# Secrets to Log Identification



## DavidsWoodShed

I hope the title isn't deceptive because I don't know how to ID logs.

My friend goes around So Cal collecting logs from people's yards and then he cuts them up for firewood. Whenever he gets interesting looking logs he offers me pieces to turn on my lathe. I usually say yes. The problem is that neither one of us has any idea what type of wood we are looking at. The only thing we know for sure is it is a tree that grows in So Cal.

I'm wondering if anyone has any secrets to identifying the type of wood from a piece of a log? Ring patterns? Specific bark characteristics? Taste? Smell? Feel?

Thanks for any help. I'll post some photos soon of a couple that I have right now.


----------



## WDHLT15

There is a whole science to wood ID. You might start by reading the wood ID section of Bruce Hoadley's book, Understanding Wood. I have spent a lifetime studying trees and logs, but I do not have any experience with wood from California. It is a skill you can acquire, but you have to be dedicated. There is no instant pudding.


----------



## DavidsWoodShed

Thanks for the answer. I was hoping for instant pudding because I don't have time in my life to add another activity - studying trees and logs. That said, I understand what you wrote. Thanks again.


----------



## WDHLT15

I got really good at identifying trees by their bark. That is the key to identifying most cut logs. As a Forester, it was my job to know trees, but I took it to another level because of a deep seated interest in all things wood. I would be glad to help you anyway that I can learn some of the basics.


----------



## MoshupTrail

Here's a link to the "wood database". It might help.


----------



## Gangnamstyle

Need help Identifying these Oak logs. Whether they are white/red Oak. Any help would be much appriciated.
Thanks
Sam!


































!


----------



## splintergroup

> Need help Identifying these Oak logs. Whether they are white/red Oak. Any help would be much appriciated.
> Thanks
> Sam!
> 
> - Gangnamstyle


Potassium nitrate solution works. White oak will turn black, red oak will not react.


----------

